# Swedish: He had breakfast watching TV



## gvergara

Hej:

How do you Swedish-speaking people express simultaneity? Some examples in other languages

1) English: _He had breakfast watching TV._ (_ing, or Present Participle)
2) Spanish: _Desayunó *viendo *tele._ (gerundio)
3) French: _Il a mangé *en regardant* la télévision._ (en + Participe Présent)
4) German: _Er hat gefrühstückt *beim Fernsehen*._ (beim + nominalised infinitve)
,etc

Tack så mycket,
Gonzalo


----------



## Dexter_prog

"Han åt frukost och tittade på TV."

Maybe you could say "Han tittade på tv när han åt frukost"

There's another way for certain actions, like if you want to say "he's watching TV on the sofa" you can say "han sitter och tittar på tv"


----------



## gvergara

Thanks. I knew that there is a group of verbs which you can combine with _och + Infinitive_ to express something like simultaneity, but unfortunately this group of verbs is small (_sitta/ ligga_ and a few others)


----------



## Dexter_prog

Maybe there's another way of saying it that I am not aware of


----------



## Ben Jamin

gvergara said:


> Hej:
> 
> How do you Swedish-speaking people express simultaneity? Some examples in other languages
> 
> 1) English: _He had breakfast watching TV._ (_ing, or Present Participle)



It should be rather: He ate breakfast while watching TV. To 'have breakfast' is a rather perfective action. 'To eat' is more suitable to express a durative action. *While* is not strictly necessary, but helps to avoid ambiguity.


----------



## Muzze

Några exempel

Han åt frukost medan/under tiden/på samma gång/samtidigt som han tittade på tv.


----------



## kilton

Ben Jamin said:


> It should be rather: He ate breakfast while watching TV. To 'have breakfast' is a rather perfective action. 'To eat' is more suitable to express a durative action. *While* is not strictly necessary, but helps to avoid ambiguity.



Concur on "while", but "had breakfast/lunch/dinner" is very common colloquially.


----------



## Ben Jamin

kilton said:


> Concur on "while", but "had breakfast/lunch/dinner" is very common colloquially.


 To 'have breakfast' sounds as having already eaten one, not a prolonged activity. But maybe I am mislead here.


----------



## hanne

The difference between having breakfast and eating breakfast is not essential to the discussion in this thread, so I suggest you take it somewhere else. (if you do so, and let me know, I'll be happy to add a link).


----------



## AutumnOwl

Han åt frukost tittandes på tv.


----------



## Muzze

AutumnOwl said:


> Han åt frukost tittande*s* på tv.



För mig låter den meningen lite forcerad. För övrigt låter det även fel med s:et efter tittande. 

"Han åt frukost tittande på tv".


----------



## AutumnOwl

Muzze said:


> För mig låter den meningen lite forcerad. För övrigt låter det även fel med s:et efter tittande.
> 
> "Han åt frukost tittande på tv".


Det kanske handlar mer om en generationsfråga om du låter forcerat eller inte. 

Enligt Wikipedia kan presensparticip användas på det här sättet när två saker händer samtidigt: 
"Formen med -s kan anses uttrycka adverbial konjunktionell innebörd.


Flickan kom runt hörnet, dansandes med sin partner."
I det här fallet: "Han åt frukost och tittade på tv samtidigt"


----------



## Muzze

AutumnOwl said:


> Det kanske handlar mer om en generationsfråga om du låter forcerat eller inte.
> 
> Enligt Wikipedia kan presensparticip användas på det här sättet när två saker händer samtidigt:
> "Formen med -s kan anses uttrycka adverbial konjunktionell innebörd.
> 
> 
> Flickan kom runt hörnet, dansandes med sin partner."
> I det här fallet: "Han åt frukost och tittade på tv samtidigt"



Enligt den här sidan http://sverigesradio.se/sida/artikel.aspx?programid=411&artikel=641077, så får man tydligen i vissa fall välja om man vill ha med ett "s" på slutet. Jag tycker dock inte att man ska bry sig så mycket om vad etablissemanget säger utan sträva efter att tala som man själv vill men det kan vara intressant att veta det ändå. 

För mig känns det här med ett "s" på slutet helt "fel". Vad tycker ni?


----------



## Lugubert

Först: En annan variant, _Han åt frukost tittande på TV_, skriker direktöversättning från engelska.

Sen: -s är värt en egen tråd. Jag är tyvärr på ett par dagars avstånd från några klipp jag samlat, men jag använder gärna -s-formen, hur den än analyseras. Kanske gammaldags, kanske sydländskt; jag tror jag först läste den här på skånska:

- Är det du Anders som bor så långt bort! Du har väl kommit ridandes hit? 
- Näe. 
- Jaså, du har kommit cyklandes hit? 
- Näe. 
- Men inte har väl du Anders, som bor så långt bort kommit gåendes hit? 
- Näe. 
- Men hur kom du hit? 
- Ja kom ledandes en ko.


----------

